# NAF Devils Relief - Any good?



## Nikki1204 (22 August 2012)

Hi,
My pony who is 19 has twice randomly come in from field sound and the next morning when i go up be really lame on her near side hind leg for no reason i  can think of. The second time i had to have the vet up as she was in a lot of pain, the vet could find nothing wrong and the more she walked the better she got and after 30 mins you would never have known anything was wrong! The vet thought it was general degeneration (osteoarthritis) and that she had perhaps layed down for too long and got a dead leg. I am sure because of her age she will have some arthriris but i am not convinced about the dead leg situation. So anyway the vet said.... long term bute!! Which i am not just going to feed a totally sound pony that has just randomly been lame twice in 6 weeks without trying alternatives.
So i bought NAF superflex which does seem to be having a benefit as well as magnetic therapy boots. Again i am a bit sceptical about the boots but some people really find them a benefit so who knows it is worth a try! After speaking to NAF they recommended Devils Relief as a top up to the superflex after a longer/ harder ride as a comfort to her joints. Devils relief seems to have conflicting information. Has anyone had experience if using this and did you see any benefits? What do people think of this?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## giveachance (22 August 2012)

I found on some horses it doesn't work at all and on some it works wonders. Seems to depend on the horse


----------



## MelT (23 August 2012)

I've had my 26 year old welsh cob on this for about 2 years now.  He has arthritis in both front knees and it does seem to help keep him comfortable. He has to have some Danilon's a few days prior to having his feet trimmed but general day to day I find the Devil's Relief is working.  I may try the Superflex as well during the winter.  I find leaving him out 24/7 (he has plenty of natural shelter where he is) helps him remain mobile.  However, he will need to come in by night during the winter so I'm hoping the superflex will help ward off the stiffness.
Best of luck.


----------



## hoggedmane (23 August 2012)

I have been giving it to my 21 year old mare as she occasionally shows some stiffness in her near hind when schooling. I did think it made a difference but then ran out and she hasn't had any for a couple of weeks and have noticed no difference. I would put her out 24/7 as well.


----------



## happy_talk (23 August 2012)

yes, i think it helps my mare. she's only on half dose, but it keeps her supple. I don't really notice until I stop and then an unlevelness appears in her gait, but this can be up to 2 wks after I've stopped the devils relief. Could be coincidence, but this has happen 3 times on me stopping it.


----------



## Nikki1204 (23 August 2012)

Thanks everyone for your oppinions.
She has to ne in on a night throughout the year so the turnout 24hrs a day isn't an option. At the moment she is totally sound and has been for the past few weeks but i know after a long ride or busy day she may not be.
Is anyone worried about feeding this to their horse? With the NOT BUTE statement on the front and all the unceertainty of what devils claw actually does? As in does it have any harmful side effects? I am guessing it wouldn't have been on the market for so long if there was a problem with it but at the moment i am reluctant to feed it!


----------



## muddygreymare (24 August 2012)

My mare is on it and its working wonders for her hocks which get stiff and one is slightly arthritic. I'd recommend it, its great - it smells nice too


----------



## paddi22 (24 August 2012)

A girl on my yard using it on her horse and it worked wonders. You could see the difference in her immediately.


----------



## maxapple (24 August 2012)

Is it the same as devils claw? If so I put my pony on this about a month ago and have seen a huge difference in how he feels ridden etc. I also put him on flaz oil at the same time so could be that too I guess..


----------



## Nikki1204 (24 August 2012)

Right. Great thanks! Yes the main ingredient is devils claw yes. I'm going to give it a go! Worth a try if people are reporting such great results from using it!
Thanks all!


----------



## the shadster (24 August 2012)

I used this on my old mare from the age of about 19 til she was pts at the age of 28 with no noticeable side effects. Amazing stuff made a real difference. Briefly swapped to the dodson & 
horrell equivalent because it was 
cheaper but within a couple of 
weeks she was stiff/not quite right 
again, so went back to using naf right as rain again


----------



## hairycob (25 August 2012)

Bute works &, provided they don't have conditions like stomach ulcers, at a maintenance dose they can go for many years with no side effects.
The herbal alternatives are unproven & many people find they make no difference at all. I tried it with an arthritic pony - it was a complete waste of money & left him in pain for longer than if he had gone straight on to bute. I didn't even find it any cheaper than bulk buying bute.
The potential side effects of Devils Claw include stomach ulcers, so you could even be setting up a situation where your horse can't have bute in the future if needed.
Bute isn't just a pain killer, it's anti infammatory & so has a long term impact on the arthritis.


----------



## Rosehip (25 August 2012)

I use Equimins Mobile Mover for my girl who has Bone Spavins and find it keeps her almost sound (she is retired) - the lameness I can still see (less than 1/10th) is mechanical due to the way her spavins have fused and the other arthritic changes in the rest of her body. 
I'm currently giving her No Bute as well, as the heat and damp is meaning that I'm struggling to rug her to keep her back warm, but she is getting wet and stiffening over her loins. 

I do use Danilon when the herbal supps aren't enough for her, but for me, when she has to go on Danilon year round and then go one more than one a day (unless for a specific reason ie injury) it will be time for me to call it a day for her. 

I see no reason not to give Devil's Claw long term, I had my old lad on it for 6 or so years from 30 - 36 and it caused him no problems, but gave him a great deal of relief.


----------

